# Galaxy 2017?



## Pallyjim (3/6/17)

Does anyone have the down low on when Galaxy 2017 is coming out?
I'm so keen to brew with this beauty again


----------



## wereprawn (3/6/17)

https://www.hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au/product/galaxy-hop-pellets-2016-t-90/

I believe Brewman has this years crop too.

Edit- National Home Brew also have them.


----------



## Brewno Marz (3/6/17)

HPA 2017 crop report indicates this year's Galaxy crop fell quite a way short of expectations. Other growers in Tas & Vic would likely have similar harvest shortfalls...plus Stone and Wood gets first dibs....

http://www.hops.com.au/media/W1siZiIsIjIwMTcvMDUvMDkvMTVfMThfMTZfNjQ5X0hQQV9Dcm9wX1JlcG9ydF8yMDE3LnBkZiJdXQ/HPA%20Crop%20Report%202017.pdf

2017 is the last crop of Summer, Willamette and Helga too, as HPA is pulling these to make more space for Galaxy (& Enigma)!


----------



## Brewman_ (4/6/17)

Galaxy 2017 is here, and at this stage no signs of shortages.


----------



## captain crumpet (4/6/17)

Brewno Marz said:


> ...plus Stone and Wood gets first dibs....


And what a damn waste that is




Brewno Marz said:


> 2017 is the last crop of Summer, Willamette and Helga too, as HPA is pulling these to make more space for Galaxy (& Enigma)!


Does this mean they will give us access to the rhizomes? Don't mean to bitch but summer is one of my favourites.


----------



## Brewno Marz (4/6/17)

captain crumpet said:


> Don't mean to bitch but summer is one of my favourites.


Totally agree.


----------



## DU99 (4/6/17)

send them a PM or phone them and ask about rhizomes


----------



## technobabble66 (4/6/17)

And post the reply. 
I'd be curious to see what they say. 
And what they did with all the POR rhizomes.


----------



## captain crumpet (4/6/17)

technobabble66 said:


> And post the reply.
> I'd be curious to see what they say.
> And what they did with all the POR rhizomes.


I have a crapload of PoR zomes if you're not in WA.


----------



## Randai (9/6/17)

Maybe I should finally try some galaxy in a beer. Any recommendations for usage? I am thinking cube hopping a bunch of them with vic secret or ella.


----------



## SBOB (10/6/17)

Randai said:


> Maybe I should finally try some galaxy in a beer. Any recommendations for usage? I am thinking cube hopping a bunch of them with vic secret or ella.



Pacific Ale style beer is a pretty good way to try out galaxy

60%/40% Ale Malt/Wheat Malt
35IBU of hops as a cube addition (i did 40g for a 20L batch)
dry hop with 2-3g/L


----------



## Tony121 (10/6/17)

Randai said:


> Maybe I should finally try some galaxy in a beer. Any recommendations for usage? I am thinking cube hopping a bunch of them with vic secret or ella.


One of my regular ales is cube & dry hopped with all 3, delicious


----------



## Randai (10/6/17)

Tony121 said:


> One of my regular ales is cube & dry hopped with all 3, delicious


Nice sounds like they play together well then.



SBOB said:


> Pacific Ale style beer is a pretty good way to try out galaxy
> 
> 60%/40% Ale Malt/Wheat Malt
> 35IBU of hops as a cube addition (i did 40g for a 20L batch)
> dry hop with 2-3g/L


Thanks yeah I think something like that will be the go! Do you find the hop flavour sticks around with cube hopping? I have heard that but I am not entirely sure myself with my limited amount of cube hopping.


----------



## SBOB (10/6/17)

Randai said:


> Nice sounds like they play together well then.
> 
> 
> Thanks yeah I think something like that will be the go! Do you find the hop flavour sticks around with cube hopping? I have heard that but I am not entirely sure myself with my limited amount of cube hopping.



was definitely no issue with hop flavour when I did that recipe.
Side by side with a store bought S&W Pacific Ale and I would pick the home made version every time


----------

